# What do you like about living in Egypt?



## MaidenScotland

I like the fact nothing stops because it is 5pm
Everything can be delivered.
I can afford to go to the Opera
I have great views from my apartment... 
I like the summer when the bridges are full of people trying to catch a breeze.
I like that some guy has been clever enough to buy plastic garden chairs and hires them out on the bridge.
I like the innocence of courting couples walking along the corniche.
I like that when the summer comes I don't have to wonder what the weather will be like or should I take a cardigan/jacket with me just in case.
I like that you can never be overdressed in Cairo.
I like fresh lemon and manga juice available everywhere.
I like the sound of the call to prayer.
I like that I don't need to make an appointment at the hairdressers.

Maiden.


----------



## Sam

What a nice thread! It's all too easy to think of all the negative points, but of course we wouldn't all be here if it was all that bad. 

I love being able to plan my day off knowing exactly what the weather will be like (sunny!)
I also love that everything can be delivered, and better still that you can ask the delivery boy to pick up a few bits and bobs that you need on the way!
I love that people don't spend all day complaining
I love seeing the sea on a daily basis
I love having a pool 
I love being able to understand what people are saying around me (especially when they are talking about me) and they have no idea and speak freely
I love being able to buy ANYTHING from the pharmacy without prescription - and cheap
I love that I can do my washing in the morning and wear the clothes just a few hours later


----------



## MaidenScotland

somethings I had forgotten

I have never had to watch or discuss Big brother, the x factor etc
I have no idea who most of the people you read about in the newspaper on line are
I don't do ironing 

Maiden


----------



## Helen Ellis

I can live here without working.
It's warm almost all the time.
I can go to the beach any time I want. 
The diving is great.
The sea is warm.
The sky is blue.
I love my new friends here.
I have completely lost the desire to shop.
I can wash my sheets in the morning and put them straight back on the bed to dry.


----------



## Tinytraveler

I am living among history. I could have tread on the same ground as Moses or other historic figures.
The cost of living is so low that we can live here without working. 
I don't feel constantly inundated with ads to consume consume consume or the 24hr news cycle that fills time with unconfirmed reports (rumors). 
My child is learning arabic.
The speed at which the country marches is much nicer then the rat race we came from.
I don't have to have a car here in order to get around.
The fact that the laundry will dry quicker being hung outside then in the dryer.


----------



## DeadGuy

Nice topic, but better consequences 

All of you people went on and on about how nice the weather is in here, sunny, warm water, how it's working as a natural dryer, etc. but look what happened couple hours later 

I missed the SNOW in Cairo!!! friends told me it didn't last 10 minutes where they live! but my dream of seeing it snowing before I die could've came true if I was there!! Gonna kill some of my friends in here cause they convinced me not to go when I told them I was going in the last couple days!!!!!!

But since you worked on changing the weather in here?? should I expect any changes about anything else? Keep going people, what else you like about "Egypt"?? Please talk about getting jobs? may be you change my being "jobless" situation : 

Have a nice time people, and Enjoy the little things!


----------



## Lanason

MaidenScotland said:


> I like the fact nothing stops because it is 5pm
> Everything can be delivered.
> I can afford to go to the Opera
> I have great views from my apartment...
> I like the summer when the bridges are full of people trying to catch a breeze.
> I like that some guy has been clever enough to buy plastic garden chairs and hires them out on the bridge.
> I like the innocence of courting couples walking along the corniche.
> I like that when the summer comes I don't have to wonder what the weather will be like or should I take a cardigan/jacket with me just in case.
> I like that you can never be overdressed in Cairo.
> I like fresh lemon and manga juice available everywhere.
> I like the sound of the call to prayer.
> I like that I don't need to make an appointment at the hairdressers.
> 
> Maiden.


I like meeting "MaidenScotland" :eyebrows:


----------



## MaidenScotland

aqua said:


> I like meeting "MaidenScotland" :eyebrows:




LOL you smooth talking guy

Maiden


----------



## MensEtManus

I like that everything and anything is purchasable
I like the desserts in this country. Places like Delices, Saber, Soultana, Samadi, etc. 
I like being able to be lazy
I like that there is a guy who shines my shoes daily
I like that there is a girl who makes me tea 10 times per day
I like that there is a guy who irons everything I wear
I like that delivery is available 24/7 (Even pharmacies!)
I like that my hairdresser comes to my home
I like that for minor health issues, doctors are a few minutes away and can even come to your home. (sadly, real health issues, I have to go all the way back to the USA).


----------



## expatinalex

IIIIIIIIII Like........

I can send 50 items to be ironed for less than the price of a packet of ****.
I wake up every morning to the sun coming through the window.
I never know what to expect in a day.
I like the call to prayer.
I like the history.
I like the community spirit in Egypt.
I like listening to 20 car horns beeping as a family of bedouins take furniture in convoy to a newly weds house.
I like all the different flowers and plants that I see here.
I like that I don't have to do any cooking or housework ....if I don't want to.
I like that complete strangers say 'welcome to Egypt'
I like that to a large degree the children here still make their own entertainment without relying on Playstations, Computers, ipods etc
I like to see peoples faces light up........just because I smile at them.
I like to see a group of boys playing football in the street.
I like that I can decide for myself whether or not to smoke.
I like the sound of the rag and bone man.
I like that Egyptians try........even if they don't always succeed.


----------



## Lanason

*I love*

I love being looked after
I love finding British food in the supermarket
I love everyone having fun
I love the driving - i wanna have a go - now who will lend me a car 
I love the unpredictability of the country
I love the charm
:clap2:

now where shall I watch the Rugby next Saturday ????
I do love to see a Scotsman crying into his Whiskey :clap2::clap2:


----------



## DeadGuy

aqua said:


> I love being looked after
> I love finding British food in the supermarket
> I love everyone having fun
> I love the driving - i wanna have a go - now who will lend me a car
> I love the unpredictability of the country
> I love the charm
> :clap2:
> 
> now where shall I watch the Rugby next Saturday ????
> I do love to see a Scotsman crying into his Whiskey :clap2::clap2:


Think aqua forgot the weather??  

Every expat in Egypt loves that for some reason! never thought that people would ever love to be sweaty 

As for the "driving" part?? don't think it could be called driving when it happens in Egypt, specially in Cairo 

Have a nice time people


----------



## MaidenScotland

aqua said:


> I love being looked after
> I love finding British food in the supermarket
> I love everyone having fun
> I love the driving - i wanna have a go - now who will lend me a car
> I love the unpredictability of the country
> I love the charm
> :clap2:
> 
> now where shall I watch the Rugby next Saturday ????
> I do love to see a Scotsman crying into his Whiskey :clap2::clap2:




A Scotsman who spells
Whisky with a n ‘e’,
should be hand cuffed 
and thrown head first in the Dee.

In the USA and Ireland,
it’s spelt with an ‘e’
but in Scotland
it’s real ‘Whisky’.

So if you see Whisky
and it has an ‘e’,
only take it,
if you get it for free!

For the name is not the same
and it never will be,
a dram is only a real dram,
from a bottle of ‘Scotch Whisky’.


----------



## Lanason

MaidenScotland said:


> A Scotsman who spells
> Whisky with a n ‘e’,’.


Yeah but I'm NOT a Scotsman - anyway its ENGLISH that's spoken in that little ditty, so rather a losing argument :eyebrows:

Roll on the Calcutta cup . . . :boxing:


----------



## MaidenScotland

aqua said:


> Yeah but I'm NOT a Scotsman - anyway its ENGLISH that's spoken in that little ditty, so rather a losing argument :eyebrows:
> 
> Roll on the Calcutta cup . . . :boxing:




education education education


----------



## MensEtManus

me likey


----------



## Docmaurice

What a great positive thread!! it is SO easy to whinge about the traffic and the unreliabilty of peoples promises/times etc! 

I like the weather, the sunlight, the benign tax regime and having someone to make me cups of tea, open my bottle of wine, clean for me and wash the car!! 

ps Maiden i am in Agouza again until tomorrow evening!!!


----------



## MaidenScotland

I love the fact that you can never ever be over dressed in Cairo...


----------



## MaidenScotland

Just got out my teeshirts covered in bling.. would never wear this in the UK but boy do I love that I can wear it here


----------



## sungirl

About time we had a positive thread on this board... I have never come across more negative people in my life!!!!!!!!!!!

At least you have a few positives about the country you choose to live in.


----------



## MaidenScotland

sungirl said:


> About time we had a positive thread on this board... I have never come across more negative people in my life!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> At least you have a few positives about the country you choose to live in.




Pity you didn't add to it telling us what you like about living here/

Maiden


----------



## coralreef

Wow, irt is so heart warming to hear those comments. I live in the uk. Have only been to Egypt once a few weeks ago and loved the place and the people. I am going again at the end of April. I love the hospitality of the people, the genuine friendliness and great sense of humour. It is depressing to be back in a country where people don't readily smile at each other.
I was in the supermarket, at the till you have the celebrity magazines, "only £2.00 for 3 issues" I desperately need to get away from this ridiculous consumer, messed up society and be among just nice people, good food and a warm sea.

Any ideas on earning a living in Egypt? internet business etc? I have an organic skincare company in the uk, but not sure how I can run that from Egypt. I would consider 6 months there and 6 months here. My mind is open.

I loved Hurghada, any opinions on good places to live??

Coralreef


----------



## Homeless

Kittens. They are everywhere and so cute and adorable. It was impossible to walk the streets and not see a little kitten meowing at me and rubbing on my legs looking for food and affection. The only thing that brightened my day.


----------



## Homeless

coralreef said:


> Wow, irt is so heart warming to hear those comments. I live in the uk. Have only been to Egypt once a few weeks ago and loved the place and the people. I am going again at the end of April. I love the hospitality of the people, the genuine friendliness and great sense of humour. It is depressing to be back in a country where people don't readily smile at each other.
> I was in the supermarket, at the till you have the celebrity magazines, "only £2.00 for 3 issues" I desperately need to get away from this ridiculous consumer, messed up society and be among just nice people, good food and a warm sea.
> 
> Any ideas on earning a living in Egypt? internet business etc? I have an organic skincare company in the uk, but not sure how I can run that from Egypt. I would consider 6 months there and 6 months here. My mind is open.
> 
> I loved Hurghada, any opinions on good places to live??
> 
> Coralreef


It happened again. I wrote a half hour post that disappeared. This forums software is seriously flawed.


----------



## CAIRODEMON

coralreef said:


> Wow, irt is so heart warming to hear those comments. I live in the uk. Have only been to Egypt once a few weeks ago and loved the place and the people. I am going again at the end of April. I love the hospitality of the people, the genuine friendliness and great sense of humour. It is depressing to be back in a country where people don't readily smile at each other.
> I was in the supermarket, at the till you have the celebrity magazines, "only £2.00 for 3 issues" I desperately need to get away from this ridiculous consumer, messed up society and be among just nice people, good food and a warm sea.
> 
> Any ideas on earning a living in Egypt? internet business etc? I have an organic skincare company in the uk, but not sure how I can run that from Egypt. I would consider 6 months there and 6 months here. My mind is open.
> 
> I loved Hurghada, any opinions on good places to live??
> 
> Coralreef


NEVER EVER judge how a place may be like to live in on the basis of a short holiday. Suggest that your glasses need to be a few shades less rosy!


----------



## MaidenScotland

coralreef said:


> Wow, irt is so heart warming to hear those comments. I live in the uk. Have only been to Egypt once a few weeks ago and loved the place and the people. I am going again at the end of April. I love the hospitality of the people, the genuine friendliness and great sense of humour. It is depressing to be back in a country where people don't readily smile at each other.
> I was in the supermarket, at the till you have the celebrity magazines, "only £2.00 for 3 issues" I desperately need to get away from this ridiculous consumer, messed up society and be among just nice people, good food and a warm sea.
> 
> Any ideas on earning a living in Egypt? internet business etc? I have an organic skincare company in the uk, but not sure how I can run that from Egypt. I would consider 6 months there and 6 months here. My mind is open.
> 
> I loved Hurghada, any opinions on good places to live??
> 
> Coralreef





Lol Egypt is a consumer society.. why would you think it isn't/


----------



## coralreef

*meet up*



Helen Ellis said:


> I can live here without working.
> It's warm almost all the time.
> I can go to the beach any time I want.
> The diving is great.
> The sea is warm.
> The sky is blue.
> I love my new friends here.
> I have completely lost the desire to shop.
> I can wash my sheets in the morning and put them straight back on the bed to dry.


Hi Helen, 

I will be in Soma Bay from 19th April to 26th. Would it be possible to meet up with you at your convenience. I would be very interested in hearing your experiences of living in Hurghada.

All the best
Sarah (coralreef)


----------

